# KSI aquatics???



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

o.k. I have made up my mind on what i am going to do with my 90gal tank I am going into native fish. I found KSI aquatics and was woundering if any of you have dealt with them or know someone who has. 

nick


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

I've talked with them a few times. they have good customer service and answered all my questions quickly but i changed my mind on what fish to buy so i never bought from them.


----------

